# Granular Ammonium Sulfate



## srogue (Nov 6, 2019)

I've never used ammonium sulfate before, but got some really cheap AMS from a local farmer supply store, like 12 bucks for a 50 pounds bag. Anyway, I just put my first app of the year out and I was wondering how soon after I would need to water it in? I ask because tonight there is a 50% chance of rain in the forecast. Can I wait, and see if it rains, or should I go get the sprinklers going right now?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can wait if the soil was dry. If it had moisture, water it in to avoid a polka dot lawn.


----------



## srogue (Nov 6, 2019)

g-man said:


> You can wait if the soil was dry. If it had moisture, water it in to avoid a polka dot lawn.


Thankfully it was dry. Thank you!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I meant grass leaves being dry instead of soil.


----------

